# The wonderful bottles of Jamaica Dry



## Canadacan (Aug 13, 2016)

I had recently picked up a 6oz paper label that came out of Drumheller Alberta and thought I'd post a group photo! Amazingly enough the bottles are examples from the four western provinces of Canada and span different decades from the 1930's to the early 80's. I sure hope to add more variations to this collection in the future!
I do have one more to add from a friend but need to get some info on it before I post it.

Here is the description/info for them.

1-28oz NDNR 1968, from British Columbia by West Coast Bottlers....I have no information about that bottler.
2-12oz paper label 1930's, from Alberta by Purity Bottling Works, Lethbridge. Purity was started in 1913-??
3-6oz paper label 1940's, from Alberta...no bottler info but it came out of Drumheller.
4-10oz ACL 1956, from Saskatchewan by Starlight Bottlers, Saskatoon
5-300ml ACL 1980, from Manitoba by Arctic Drink MFG Co. , Winnipeg....it would appear the ACL had very little change in all those years!





I just love the graphics on the paper ..here are some close up shots of the first three.




Still my favorite is the one from Purity Bottling Works, Lethbridge....note the style of hat on the lady 1930's on the 12oz vs 1940's on the 6oz.




The first two crowns are from the paper label bottles pictured above...the last one is from the 1956 Starlite.







And here are two more examples from my friend Duane...thanks for the photos!

10oz 1965 from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan, bottled by The Jackson Bottling Co. Ltd.





300ml 1989 from Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, bottled by 7up Saskatoon.....they shed the white in favor of yellow and lost palm trees.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey I've got one of those!  I didn't know there was one marked from BC.  Mine is from Washington State, although it may have been a recycled bottle.  The label doesn't state where it's from.  I can't remember the company, the bottom of the bottle has a polar bear embossed on it.  I'll get a picture when I can.

There's a little bit of information on West Coast Bottlers online, they were based out of Surrey and it seems like they were a still in business up until at least 1999.


----------



## RCO (Aug 14, 2016)

never found a Jamaican dry bottle in the wild which seems odd as they were sold in Ontario in a number of towns and cities . not exactly sure which ones but have seen some for sale before online and in stores . , I know there is one from Campbellford , I recall seeing itbefore


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 14, 2016)

I can't seem to find any information on West Coast Bottlers?....one thing for sure they did a great job on the paper label graphic! the moon shimmering across the water at night 
Something else I wonder is who owned the brand?...the earliest crown I have for the Purity 12oz (now pictured in the post) dose not indicate 'Authorized Bottler' like the later two examples do.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I was not going to post fronts and backs of these but decided the backs are important to show as well...and besides can you ever have enough photos!?...

1956-Starlite




1980-Arctic


----------



## RCO (Aug 14, 2016)

I looked thru my book , there was only 3 listing from Ontario for Jamaica dry 

- Riverdale beverages -Brantford 

- Cornwall Bottling works - Cornwall

- Hinds Beverages ltd - Orillia ( odd cause I've never seen one from hinds in Orillia and seen most of there bottles )  

- also one from Horsman of campbellford Ontario that was just on ebay and sold 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canadian-Ja...051056?hash=item281ccf79f0:g:~awAAOSwaB5Xk8qW


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 14, 2016)

Those are all very cool. Thanx for postin the backs of the bottles also.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 14, 2016)

RCO thanks for the info!....so that is 4 known for Ontario. Here is the bottle from Campbellford, I see it is the same style as my Saskatoon and it sold for $32.00...did not know those versions can bring that price.


1950's- Campbellford Ontario, bottled by Horseman & Son.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 15, 2016)

As for West Coast Bottlers, they show up a lot in the late 80's and 1990 getting one of their buildings remodeled for retail use and all the regulatory stuff that went along with that http://www.surrey.ca/bylawsandcouncillibrary/MIN_1990-06-18-11493.pdf They seem to have bottled beer as well http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/opic-cipo/trdmrks/srch/vwTrdmrk.do?lang=eng&fileNumber=563154  And this guy says he was the president of the company from 1992-1999, assuming it's the same company https://ca.linkedin.com/in/steven-reader-02184b15  That's the full extent of what I can find.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 15, 2016)

I see the Bedford's cream beer was non alcoholic... I don't think it ever came to market as the trade mark status is that it was abandoned. I wonder what else they bottled for soda?.... That's what I'd like to know...lol


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> RCO thanks for the info!....so that is 4 known for Ontario. Here is the bottle from Campbellford, I see it is the same style as my Saskatoon and it sold for $32.00...did not know those versions can bring that price.
> 
> 
> 1950's- Campbellford Ontario, bottled by Horseman & Son.



well those are just the ones I saw listed in the book , I haven't seen a Hinds/Orillia  Jamaica dry bottle before so cannot confirm or deny its existence at this point . mostly only seen Hinds bottles that were for hinds products the pop they bottled themselves , although there is paper label pepsi's from 40's that had Hinds on it , so maybe some of the brand name pop they were bottling might have local writing on it . 
might try and poke around some antique stores and see it I can find any Jamaica dry bottles and see whats on them


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 15, 2016)

You're right, Bedford's is non-alcoholic, but it did come to market.  In fact, you can still buy it today: http://bedfordssodas.com/products.html

And yeah I'm very curious about what they bottled as well, my guess would be that they bottled smaller franchise products, though I've never seen their name on anything else.  I'm assuming that all their bottles used paper labels.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 15, 2016)

Well something happened business decision wise because BRP Enterprise abandoned the trademark in Canada, Be interesting to know what the association was with BRP....seeing that they applied for the trade mark on behalf of West Coast Bottlers right? I note also in the Bio that they started in 1983....but there is no mention of a Canadian outlet or even a connection, other than the trade mark data. The one person that would know the details would be Ed!
No doubt to me that Steve Reader was president of West Coast Bottlers...and one thing this company did was as listed in his profile '-    Negotiated major packaging contracts for the company'. Yes I say your right about them bottling smaller franchise products...I doubt they had any in house brands. 
Another question is if Steve had any dealings with BRP?...seeing that he did not join WCB till nine years after BRP started up and six years after the trade mark application.

As far as them only using paper labels...that's a tough one to know for sure because the only bottle I've ever seen from them is the one I have, I would think they would package to the customers needs...ie: bottle type and sizes.

Oh yea...now I want to try a Beford's Crème Beer!!!...lol


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 31, 2020)

Well I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever find a quart size ACL Jamaica Dry! But alas it has happened!
This example is from N. S. Marsh Ltd. , Fort Frances, Ontario. It's a 28 oz bottle dated 1965... I determined this year because the older 50's 10oz bottles have T.M. REG'd underneath 'Dry'
Sorry for the dark photo, I was trying to capture it with poor lighting and ended up adjusting it to this artistic version!...lol


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2020)

there is a listing for N S Marsh ltd Fort Frances in my book but doesn't say what products he bottled , haven't seen many Jamaican dry bottles from northern Ontario , 

doesn't seem to be many from Ontario as I never come across them but province is so big , could be other bottlers who at one time sold this and we just haven't seen a bottle yet


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> there is a listing for N S Marsh ltd Fort Frances in my book but doesn't say what products he bottled , haven't seen many Jamaican dry bottles from northern Ontario ,
> 
> doesn't seem to be many from Ontario as I never come across them but province is so big , could be other bottlers who at one time sold this and we just haven't seen a bottle yet


I was surprised where it was from given the small population, but around the late 50's the population started to boom and peaked at 9947 in 1971, so it was a bustling little town at the time this bottle was produced. There should be some 10oz bottles out there too.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Feb 1, 2020)

I really enjoy all your specialized bottle collections and the time it takes to do these posts with all the photos and information.


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> I was surprised where it was from given the small population, but around the late 50's the population started to boom and peaked at 9947 in 1971, so it was a bustling little town at the time this bottle was produced. There should be some 10oz bottles out there too.



there was also a 7 up bottle from Fort Frances so perhaps it was a busier place back in the day , agree there should be a 10 oz bottle if there is a larger sized Jamaica dry bottle


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 1, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I really enjoy all your specialized bottle collections and the time it takes to do these posts with all the photos and information.


Thank you!.... Some times I do very little research and just like sharing my bottles, but sometimes I do some digging and get any info possible.
I do enjoy photographing my bottles...as you have seen, sometimes in a more artistic way! : )


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2020)

saw this on ebay a Jamaica dry cap marked " Campbellford " Ontario , figured I'd add it to the post 











						JAMAICA DRY SODA BOTTLE CAP CAMPBELLFORD ONTARIO CANADA 1935 39 USED CORK for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for JAMAICA DRY SODA BOTTLE CAP CAMPBELLFORD ONTARIO CANADA 1935 39 USED CORK. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 25, 2020)

Way too much time to look at my bottles, I noticed this bottle in my collection, pretty plain Jane compared to some of the others, no palm trees, but another example!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 25, 2020)

BillHaddo said:


> Way too much time to look at my bottles, I noticed this bottle in my collection, pretty plain Jane compared to some of the others, no palm trees, but another example!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Oh interesting!....What is the date code on the base?
My gut feeling is that this may have been 'Elder's' version of 'Jamaica Dry' and not the national brand.


----------



## BillHaddo (May 6, 2020)

Maybe you will be able to date this Jamaica Dry from this photo for us, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (May 17, 2020)

Appears to be 1961


----------



## skedhead (Jul 6, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Appears to be 1961


Who owned the trademark  Jamaica Dry? Authorizes bottler from whom?


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 20, 2020)

skedhead said:


> Who owned the trademark  Jamaica Dry? Authorizes bottler from whom?


That I have never researched.


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 1, 2020)

Very much enjoyed reading through this thread Canadacan, and all that others have contributed! 
I have always liked the  palm tree look of the Acl. Makes you long for the beach on a cold Canadian winter day lol.
  Here are a few quart examples I have. Note the one from Medicine Hat AB has an embossed 28oz on it which is not present on the others.
The others are from Brandon MB and Prince Albert SK. 
 I have also seen a Drumheller AB quart, but don’t own one.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Very much enjoyed reading through this thread Canadacan, and all that others have contributed!
> I have always liked the  palm tree look of the Acl. Makes you long for the beach on a cold Canadian winter day lol.
> Here are a few quart examples I have. Note the one from Medicine Hat AB has an embossed 28oz on it which is not present on the others.
> The others are from Brandon MB and Prince Albert SK.
> I have also seen a Drumheller AB quart, but don’t own one.


Oh this is excellent!..and thank you, yes that palm tree graphic kind of grabs you!...and we are finding that this brand has quite a few towns and cities marked.
Drumheller too?...that is cool!


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2020)

Well I just landed my very own Jackson Bottling from Moose Jaw Saskatchewan!...cool to compare to my others because is is a slight variation.


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have this bottle too and it’s slightly taller than the Starlites. The Laing’s I have is also the same height of the Jackson.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> I have this bottle too and it’s slightly taller than the Starlites. The Laing’s I have is also the same height of the Jackson.



I don't have any Jamaican dry bottles and never found one in the wild ever , must not of been sold much around here it at all , although it was being sold in other parts of Ontario . 

seen bottles before at antique stores but never really though about buying one


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 22, 2022)

Here’s another Alberta JD quart I have it’s from Lethbridge.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 22, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s another Alberta JD quart I have it’s from Lethbridge.


Nice!...thanks for sharing, had not seen this one.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 28, 2022)

Here are four 28 oz Jamaica Dry from Saskatchewan. Can't seem to find a 10 oz from Swift Current or Prince Albert for some reason. You would think Starlite, Sakatoon would have a 28 oz also.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 29, 2022)

SKjugcollector said:


> Here are four 28 oz Jamaica Dry from Saskatchewan. Can't seem to find a 10 oz from Swift Current or Prince Albert for some reason. You would think Starlite, Sakatoon would have a 28 oz also.


Not sure if Starlite bottled it?....this was a pretty successful product back in the day!


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 27, 2022)

Finally picked up another BC Jamaica Dry!.. this one is marked Kelowna Beveragers.....it's has no real difference in the ACL that I was hoping for but still happy to have it.


----------



## Donas12 (Sep 29, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> Finally picked up another BC Jamaica Dry!.. this one is marked Kelowna Beveragers.....it's has no real difference in the ACL that I was hoping for but still happy to have it.
> View attachment 240248
> 
> View attachment 240247


Nice add !
 Is there a BC 10 oz Jamaica Dry?


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 30, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> Nice add !
> Is there a BC 10 oz Jamaica Dry?


Thanks!.....I have not seen one yet...but they must of had one, or you'd think they would have.


----------

